# Installing Airwire G4 and Phoenix Sound P8 in the tender of Bachmann large scale 4-4-0 and 2-6-0.



## rcochran (Jul 13, 2021)

First a little background.

I just started installing R/C battery control in my engines a few months ago. I have done 4 installs in different Bachmann engines and one in a kit bashed tender I made for a LGB 0-4-0 Porter. All are Airwire and Phoenix Sound installs. 

For all these installs I searched the web for step by step install instructions. I only found a few and they were out dated and used different components than I would have. Yet in each one there were ideas that I picked up on and incorporated them my planning. With these ideas along with ideas from manufacturers' manuals I built a how to data base for myself. It is a struggle, but that's what I needed to do learn how to install battery R/C control.

I like Airwire plus Phoenix Sound combinations because I use an Airewire throttle on all my engines and I have been successful with them. I am sure there are other combinations of products that work well, I just haven't felt the need to use them. 

So I want to install R/C battery control in a Bachmann 4-4-0. I can't find any information other than how to use trailing cars with them. I don't like trailing cars and hoped to not need one for the 4-4-0.

With what I already know and a idea I picked up this morning I made a plan how to put every thing in the tender. I need a battery that measures no bigger than 1-1/2 x 3 x 1 inches. I need a three inch speaker that is not much taller than one inch. I'll use an Airewire G4 and a Phoenix Sound P8. The on-off switch will be mounted in horizontally in the tool box on the rear. The bulk of the switch will be in the tender so I will have to make a cut out for it that won't show when completed. The charging jack and programing jack will be loose in the tool box. I'll just pull them out when I need them. 

I've looked at the wiring from the tender to the engine. There are two motor wires two wires for the rear headlight. If I am correct that the rear and front headlight are wired together than I have all the connections I need between engine and tender. I need to disconnect the track pickup wires and wire the front headlight straight to the connector on the engine. The G4 and P8 will be mounted to the sides of the tender. 

That's the plan I drew up this morning. Now I have to see if I can find what I need and see if it fit all fits as I think it will.

I am writing this hoping I can give some advice to anyone just learning, as I am, how to install R/C Battery operation.

Make a plan first starting what you already know and fill it in with your research teaches you. Once you know what to do then go ahead. I make a lot of mistakes but they add to my learning process.


----------



## rcochran (Jul 13, 2021)

I just updated my 4-4-0 plan. The on-off switch and the charging and the program jacks will go into the two tool boxes at the front of the tender. That's how I develop my plan first.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a larger tender (from an Aristocraft 2-8-0 C16.) The throttle/sound card is a Revo, so only one board.


----------

